# Privacitat / Privadesa



## GoranBcn

Bon dia a tothom:

No sé si algú ja ha fet aquesta pregunta... Em podeu dir quina de les dues és més correcta:

*Política de privacitat* o *política de privadesa*? Es poden fer servir les dues? Moltes gràcies.

Salutacions,

Goran


----------



## Dixie!

Bon dia,

A mi em sona més *política de privacitat*, però tinc el mateix dubte que tu: són les dues formes correctes?


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

El DIEC diu que totes dues són correctes. A més a "privadesa" hi ha un enllaç cap a privacitat.

Salut a tothom.

Ant


----------



## smeraldo esmerat

jo diria que el que sentim mes habitualment es privacitat..


----------



## GoranBcn

Gràcies por les vostres respostes. Sí, suposo que la que més es fa servir és "privacitat". 

En canvi, google, prefereix utilitzar la paraula "privadesa". 

http://www.google.es/intl/ca/privacypolicy.html

Salutacions,

Goran


----------



## megane_wang

Hola Goran,

Com et diu l'Antpax, tots dos termes són correctes.

Ara bé, durant el juràssic de les traduccions al català a Internet va córrer la brama que "privacitat" era un calc incorrecte del castellà, i més d'un es va deixar enredar, així que "privadesa" es va difondre com una taca d'oli, encara que a la majoria de gent "privacitat" li sonava més "normal". En fí... tots som humans.

Per sort en aquest cas n'hi ha prou amb donar un cop d'ull al DIEC per resoldre possibles dubtes 

Siau, gent!

Ruth


----------



## megane_wang

GoranBcn said:


> En canvi, google, prefereix utilitzar la paraula "privadesa".


 
... si jo t'expliqués...

Al darrera sempre hi ha un traductor o altre . 

Ruth @ MW


----------



## GoranBcn

megane_wang said:


> ... si jo t'expliqués...
> 
> Al darrera sempre hi ha un traductor o altre .
> 
> Ruth @ MW



L'has traduït tu?


----------



## 2046075

Arribo una mica tard a la discussió, a mi també em sona extrany privadesa però el Termcat recomana aquesta denominació i desestima privacitat, ho argumenten pel fet que privacitat hauria de ser el derivat de privaç, un terme que no existeix: ho podeu veure al web de l'idescat:
/cat/idescat/publicacions/cataleg/llengua/pdf/privadesa.pdf


----------

